# Calligra Words no se compila [Resuelto]

## Latinvs

Buenas.

Andaba intentando instalar la última versión de Calligra, pero no me interesa la suite entera, sólo Words y Stage, así que he (des)habilitado las correspondientes etiquetas en package.use y desenmascarado todo lo que era menester, pero la compilación se me detiene siempre al llegar a una biblioteca que se llama libflake.so:

```

[ 28%] Building CXX object libs/flake/CMakeFiles/flake.dir/svg/SvgLoadingContext.o          

[ 28%] Building CXX object libs/flake/CMakeFiles/flake.dir/svg/SvgShapeFactory.o            

Linking CXX shared library ../../lib/libflake.so                                            

[ 28%] Built target flake                                                                   

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: app-office/calligra-2.3.84 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-office/calligra-2.3.84',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-office/calligra-2.3.84'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/calligra-2.3.84/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/calligra-2.3.84/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/calligra-2.3.84/work/calligra-2.3.84'

```

El problema sólo se produce al intentar instalar Words (el ejemplo citado arriba), si instalo Stage nada más todo va bien; de hecho Stage lo tengo bien instalado y funcionando, auqnue el que me interesa es Words (Stage en realidad sólo lo quiero para ver los powerpoints chorras que mandan los amigos desde su curro).

emerge --info =app-office/calligra-2.3.84 dice:

```

Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/no-multilib, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 3.0.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.0.6-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T7500_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 28 Nov 2011 21:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.1.4-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5, 4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/pub/gentoo/ http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/gentoo/ http://gentoo-euetib.upc.es/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.udc.es/gentoo/ http://ftp.udc.es/gentoo/"

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="es_ES es"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="64bit a52 aac acpi alsa amd64 aotuv bash-completion branding bzip2 cdr cli consolekit crypt cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr encode exif fam flac gif jack jpeg laptop lcms libnotify lm_sensors mad mmx mng modules ncurses nls nptl nvidia ogg opengl pam perl png policykit python qt4 readline semantic-desktop session smp spell sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode vdpau vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es_ES es" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

emerge -pqv =app-office/calligra-2.3.84:

```

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/calligra-2.3.84  USE="crypt fontconfig gif glib gsf jpeg jpeg2k kdepim lcms mso okular opengl pdf semantic-desktop ssl threads tiff truetype wmf xml xslt (-aqua) -eigen -exif -fftw -freetds -glew -gsl -iconv -kdcraw (-kdeenablefinal) -marble -mysql -openctl -openexr -postgres (-sybase) -test -word-perfect -xbase" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="words* -braindump -flow -karbon -kexi -krita -plan -stage* -tables"                                

```

El build.log es muy largo y creo que no aporta nada interesante más que el mensaje de error pegado más arriba, pero si pensáis que pueder ser útil, decídmelo y lo cuelgo en alguna parte.

Saludos.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *Latinvs wrote:*   

> Buenas.
> 
> make: *** [all] Error 2
> 
> Saludos.

 

El error 2 es no poder crear archivos, quizas por falta de espacio en disco, revisa eso

----------

## Latinvs

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

>  *Latinvs wrote:*   Buenas.
> 
> make: *** [all] Error 2
> 
> Saludos. 
> ...

 

Ah, no sabía yo eso. Gracias por la pista. Tengo casi 2 GB libres en esa partición, y normalmente cuando es por eso dice aquello de "no space left on device" o algo así pero volveré a repetir el proceso fijándome bien, a ver si va a ser por esa tontería.

Saludos

EDITO

No, no es por un problema de espacio, acabo de comprobarlo. ¿Alguien tiene alguna idea más?

----------

## Latinvs

Resucito este hilo por si alguien más se ha encontrado con esta situación o si alguien llega hasta aquí desde Google, o qué sé yo.

Tras varias versiones de Calligra con el mismo fallo envié un informe de fallos a bugs.gentoo.org y en cuestión de horas me dieron la solución: resulta que aunque uno sólo quiera ciertos programas de la colección, por algún motivo hay dependencias con otros programas de Calligra que no debería haber y que en varios casos (yo lo comprobé intentando instalar Words en una máquina y Stage en otra, pero por lo visto pasa con otros componentes del paquete) hacen fracasar cualquier intento de compilación si se intenta instalar sólo el programa que nos interesa.

Total, que en el caso de Words y Stage hay que instalar Tables sí o sí, o la compilación fracasará.

Si alguien quiere información más detallada que mire aquí (en inglis pitinglis): https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=403001

Saludos, y si alguien se estuvo tirando de los pelos como me tiré yo, que sepa que hay una luz al final del túnel, xDD.

----------

